# ST524 Bearing Support HELP!!



## raley (Nov 26, 2014)

I purchased a used ST524 last winter (used) and it ran pretty good. Started it up this fall and it is having a binding problem. After ripping the wheels off, i think i found the problem (photo attached). Now my question is, before I order new Bearing Supports, is there suppose to be a bushing or bearing between the axle and this support piece? Also, where is a good place to get them, they seem to be about 35 bucks a piece.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEP there is a bearing missing in there. any ARIENS dealer should have both those items 4 u. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## raley (Nov 26, 2014)

THANKS! now lets hope one is open on friday so I can run and grab one  I was trying to look at the parts diagrams and that area seemed pretty useless.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

all dealers will be open on black Friday. it is the AMERICAN way.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

If you happen to be near Buffalo, I should have a spare pair.

That pot metal's easy to crack getting the copper sleeves out.


----------



## raley (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm way over in west michigan.

i'll just run to the dealer on friday and pick 2 up. 

what copper sleeves are you talking about?? So it should have a copper bushing in there? i thought the copper washers were just washers, not worn out bushings.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is it's model number ??? Should be something like - > ST524 932036-000101


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

raley said:


> I'm way over in west michigan.
> 
> i'll just run to the dealer on friday and pick 2 up.
> 
> what copper sleeves are you talking about?? So it should have a copper bushing in there? i thought the copper washers were just washers, not worn out bushings.


Nope, they're bushings....they push inside of those housings with some light tapping. They should look like this:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think they are a bronze material and often oil impregnated as copper is way too soft to hold up as a bushing. It's one of those places where a couple drops of oil at the beginning of the season is a very good idea as is checking for wear.


----------



## raley (Nov 26, 2014)

kiss, the model no. is 924074.

yeah, i meant bronze, some reason i always call them copper... i dont know why.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you didn't know, it sure looks like copper. Just didn't want you standing at the parts counter asking for copper bushings and getting the "look". 

Tried that model number and I can find everything else it seems but I'm not seeing that retainer and bushing.  I'm sure they are available I just was curious to look them up.

Of the last three machines I've purchased they all needed those bushings.


----------



## raley (Nov 26, 2014)

I was trying to look at the part diagrams (downloaded all manuals) but it doesnt seem to show. My plan was to set them on the counter and tell the sales person i need everything that hpoks in them. Seemed like the easiest way to do it. If they dont exist, ill just get ahold of my machinest buddy to make me a few steel ones that a bearing or bushings can push into.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, should have the bronze bushing. They are definitely worn through, but if you had new bushings and installed the keepers upside down I bet they would work for you at least for a while.


----------

